# Clicking noised under glove box when pressing brake



## spawnie7 (Feb 19, 2011)

Two problems, same area

1. There is a clicking noise coming from underneath the glove box when I press the brake pedal. It's just one click for every time I press the brake pedal. From what I can tell, it only does it when the car is first started and reaches a "warmed up" point. I might have tuned out the noise while focusing on driving. 

2. Another is a rattle from underneath the glove box comes from the heater. Only rattles when heater is on and the setting is set for a foot blower setting. I'm just going to guess that there is a loose piece of molding (haven't found one yet) and is unrelated to the first problem. But they did find cheese on the moon and crazier things have happened! 

Any suggestions or known fixes would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for taking the time to look and reply in advance.

spawnie :balls:


----------

